# Removing Lint?



## rynofrowan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey ya'll. Just a quick question...

I've found a tee supplier that I really like, however their tees always have lint (little bits of dust) engrained in the material. Once I place the tee under a heat press for 20 odd seconds, this lint all shows up and it's a PAIN!

I've tried various lint brushes, but this is very annoying and time consuming. Does anyone have a good solution to getting rid of this lint prior to printing? (Short of washing them)

Any ideas much appreciated, Bryn.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

A good hard shake before loading on the press should work fairly well. Pretty much what we do when printing shirts


----------



## rynofrowan (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately that won't work as this lint is very fine and stuck to the material fairly well. Even after brushing with a lint-removal brush, are still a lot of hairs etc visible...


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i use a lint roller - the kind intended to pick up pet hair  - ya know with the tape rolled adhesive-side out?


----------



## Irpud (Jan 13, 2008)

jberte said:


> i use a lint roller - the kind intended to pick up pet hair  - ya know with the tape rolled adhesive-side out?


Yeah, Wal-Mart sells them for like .99.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we also use lint brushes but find when it's tough, good ole packing tape works wonders. we just tear off a piece of tape and stick it to the tee or cap a few times that we need to clean up and you're done!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use one of those sticky lint rollers. Before I pre press. I place the the shirt on the platen. Then remove lint.


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use a lint roller for the lint and hair that gets stuck to the t-shirt ... but it doesn't take care of the little t-shirt fuzz that seems to be pulled up when I pull the backing off the transfer ... I use Gildan 6.1 oz t-shirts ... have read alot of good things about this t-shirt ... but don't like the fuzz from the shirt that seems to be pulled up and show after the transfer. Any ideas???
Thanks,
Jody


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

jclynn67 said:


> I use a lint roller for the lint and hair that gets stuck to the t-shirt ... but it doesn't take care of the little t-shirt fuzz that seems to be pulled up when I pull the backing off the transfer ... I use Gildan 6.1 oz t-shirts ... have read alot of good things about this t-shirt ... but don't like the fuzz from the shirt that seems to be pulled up and show after the transfer. Any ideas???
> Thanks,
> Jody


It's funny you said that the Gildans are giving you a problem -- I find just the opposite! The 50/50 Hanes when peeled have a lot more "fuzz" that pulls up from the material. Now I don't mean the stray fibers that we all sometimes see. I'm talking about the material itself -- the knap of the material is just sooo much more "furry" than the Gildans. I find the material of the Gildans are less fuzzy and "flatter" (for lack of a better term). They cost more, but are worth it -- I've gotten nothing but raving remarks from customers about how soft and comfortable they are, and I enjoy working with that material.

Everyone's experiences are different -- maybe you should try samples of different materials, so you can see the Gildans vs. another brand? Maybe you'll find something you like better. Have you tried the American Apparel tees? They are more pricey, but are supposed to be a higher-end t-shirt...

Melissa


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Irpud said:


> Yeah, Wal-Mart sells them for like .99.


Walmart is an evil corporation, please don't buy anything there. They are the epitomy of corporatism in the world.


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

You can't stop the Walmart! I agree an evil company, but they've basically set the standard for retail. I shop there all the time and probably shouldn't but you can't resist. Just like the southpark episode about Walmart it's basically unstoppable. Everyone is trying to save a buck.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Bear in mind you're replying to a four year old post, and the person you responded to hasn't been here since Dec '08.

Anywho, on the subject of lint rollers, before the modern kind was invented we took packing tape, made a little endless strip with the sticky side on the outside, and used our hand to gently apply the roll to the fabric. I still do this with thicker fabrics, as the packing tape is more tacky than lint rollers.

We have a CNC machine in our shop, and plastic bits go everywhere, no matter how clean we try to keep it. If left on the shirt the plastic will melt into the fabric when pressed, and is hard to remove. The colorant in the plastic permanently stains the shirt as well. So we have to de-lint quite heavily around here!


----------



## imprints1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Haha well I didn't realize the post was so old, no big deal, I'm not having a huge lint problem but was wondering what people are using, we're upgrading to an automatic press in the next week or two and thought it would be cool if autos used their pneumatic power to blast air across the shirt to blow lint away. I was searching google to see if it had already been done and came across this thread. I did not notice it was such an old post. Thanks though


----------



## KKDesign (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, Even though an old post, I came her to find answers to the lint problem. Cheers!


----------

